# Sneaky!!



## RemudaOne (Nov 20, 2012)

This ewe snuck her lamb in on me! I left very early this morning to spend the day in Oklahoma and my husband texted me this picture while I was driving up . 






He didn't check for sexing so I had to wait until tonight to meet my first ewe lamb of this lambing season . Also first lamb by my registered ram.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 20, 2012)

Sneaky momma! Cute lamb  too.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 20, 2012)

Great!! 

 We haven't put our ram in yet, so we will have quite awhile :/


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 20, 2012)

Congratulations! 

Now that's a nice surprise to come home to!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 21, 2012)

, Here's a couple more flattering pictures of her that I took this morning.  Last season, this ewe got HUGE before delivering.  She also built a huge bag after lambing.....I'll see if I can find those pics to show you.  She had twins then and I was just sure she would double again this time...... The joke is definitely on me .  












Here's the pics of this ewe earlier this year

2/6/12, she lambed on 2/14/12






Here she is on 03/23/12, I could not believe that my smallest ewe made this huge bag . Her twin ewe lambs were ham hocks!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 21, 2012)

Awesome that she just had her little lambie with no problems...she wasn't being sneaky....she was giving you a nice Thanksgiving surprise


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 21, 2012)

What a cutie!

Do you have the white dorpers too, or just the black headed?
We have white, and I was talking with my friend who was looking to get a new ram next year (we swap sheep and rams) about maybe trying a black headed ram. We aren't showing, so a good structured one who is mismarked would be a good option for us.

We rotate breeds in our flock via the rams, but really like the dorpers.


----------



## Shelly May (Nov 21, 2012)

Well that exsplains it, If she has lambed twice in one year, most likely why she had a single this time,
it is possible for hair sheep to lamb twice in one year, but most times they will single on second lambing,
not always, but you should only expect one on the second, Just too hard on the ewes, to keep up body 
condition and have multiple births on second lambing in one year. So if you lamb twice in one year and 
get twins both times, Now that is a ewe who is exceptional. She is really cute, you will have to name her
somthing to do with Thanksgiving like pumkin short for pumkin pie. let us know what you picked out.
Congrads, on your little one.:


----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 21, 2012)

Bon, I think I'll try to be out of town for all of them .  

Alice, we only have dorpers. No white dorpers.  I think for most folks it's just a personal preference.  I have a friend that has both but is phasing out the white dorpers.  When I asked why, he said that if he is going to have a problem with health, it's in his white dorpers.  Just recently, he had an outbreak of pink eye.  Both dorpers and white dorpers were running together the whole time and not one of the dorpers got it, just the white ones.  The only other difference that I have ever heard of was from Dr. George Kennedy of Pipestone Vet who mentioned that dorpers seem to be a bit more fertile than white dorpers.  He owns both.  Are you raising/selling only for meat?

Shelly, that's interesting to know... I had not heard it before.  Seems that it would make accelerated lambing an impossibility financially speaking as well as cut down on the number of lambs a ewe will have over a lifetime.  I'm going to have to do some more research on that subject.  I have been letting my ram run with the ewes year round and recently decided to start separating him so that I can lamb over a shorter time period instead of spread out over several months.  I still intend to use the accelerated method as I have not seen any lack of condition in my ewes.  Thanks for the info and I'm looking forward to learning more, I am a veritable SPONGE and love learning about these animals 

And by the way...... I sure hope all of you have a really, really wonderful Thanksgiving.  God bless you all and your families as well


----------



## Shelly May (Nov 21, 2012)

Remudaone,

Back at Ya! I sure hope all of you have a really, really wonderful Thanksgiving.  God bless you all and your families as well


----------

